# kioti power steering issue



## Diehard (Jun 7, 2016)

Anyone have problem with Kioti power steering ? I can turn left easy as pie but won't turn right with power steering. I can turn it but no power steering.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Never had a problem.
What model ?


----------



## Diehard (Jun 7, 2016)

it is a 2001 LK3054


----------



## bigcase (Jun 8, 2016)

Lk3054 2001 the tractor turns fine either direction with the front tires off the ground,but as soon as you put weight on it, it stops turning to the right as soon as you reach center position


----------



## CRShowers (Nov 15, 2020)

Diehard said:


> Anyone have problem with Kioti power steering ? I can turn left easy as pie but won't turn right with power steering. I can turn it but no power steering.


Hi, 
Sure would be great if your still active with this forum. I have this exact same issue. I would really like to hear how you resolved this problem. What did you do to repair your Kioti? Any *other forum member* know how to repair this no power steering when turning right.


----------



## Prince (May 13, 2021)

CRShowers said:


> Hi,
> Sure would be great if your still active with this forum. I have this exact same issue. I would really like to hear how you resolved this problem. What did you do to repair your Kioti? Any *other forum member* know how to repair this no power steering when turning right.


Just following up to see if anything fixed your problem. We are having the same issue with our Kioti 3054. Steering wheel will NOT turn!


----------



## CRShowers (Nov 15, 2020)

Prince said:


> Just following up to see if anything fixed your problem. We are having the same issue with our Kioti 3054. Steering wheel will NOT turn!


Hi,
I did have it repaired by a tractor mechanic. He found that in the steering box a nut of some type back out. It was a simple fix just tightening this. Hope your is an easy fix as well. Sorry I do not have more details.


----------

